
Security firm Keeper sues news reporter over vulnerability story - mdb333
http://www.zdnet.com/article/security-firm-keeper-sues-news-reporter-over-vulnerability-story/
======
mdb333
Calling them a "Security firm" might be stretch. Took them longer to fix a
simple bug than it took to file a lawsuit -- ridiculous!

